# Drivers eminence psd-2002



## garrad (Abr 2, 2011)

Ando armando mi equipo y quisiera comprar unos drivers eminence psd-2002 me los recomiendad? que bocina les podria colocar para que se escuchen bn me gustaria que fueran de 12 o 15 pulgadas no mas si me dan modelos para checar,saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 2, 2011)

garrad dijo:


> que bocina les podria colocar para que se escuchen bien


Acá te dejo varias bocinas que recomienda Eminence para sus motores: http://www.eminence.com/pro-audio/hf-products-components/horn-flares/


----------

